# RV Roof



## McIII

Once again, I come to the "2 Cool Braintrust" for information. We have a 20 year old KZ Jagg 5th wheel trailer that we use at the deer lease. Last year while pulling to the lease, the vinyl roof peeled back to some extent. We put a tarp over it and made it through deer season, but now want to replace the roof. W have heard that this is quite an expensive proposition. We are to old and fat to get on the roof ourselves. Can anyone recommend a person or place that will make the repairs or reroof at a reasonable cost? We do not pull this trailer all over. Just to Goliad and back once a year. Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Bobby

Depends on where you are located


----------



## McIII

*OOPS*

Sorry, The trailer is in the La Marque / Texas City area.


----------



## Bobby

Byrons RV repair in Fannet right on FM 365 409 794 2243 Tell them Bobby sent you


----------



## smokinguntoo

I would like to have a reply as to what you decide to do. Our motorhome roof peeled back several years ago. We went to Bumbera's. They took it to be sprayed with bedliner. Finally after 3 applications it mostly stopped leaking, but the damage was done when rusty rainwater ran down the walls. And I think that was about $3K to be sprayed.

You can buy 10 ft. wide rolls of EDPM in varying lengths to replace the old roof material. It is a labor intensive job. All roof fixtures and A/C have to come off. The front and rear roof retainers have to be removed. They do sell a rubberized patch liquid. On the motorhome that was not an option because the EDPM was too far gone and brittle.

Let us know what you finally decide to do.

SG2


----------



## KIKO

Old post but, the info might still be good for someone. For extra protection ice and water shield as underlayment and TPO, EPDM or SinglePly over.


----------



## RogerTherk

Ally Roofing Services can help
Call Roger @ 832-617-8653
We have installed a 60 mil TPO Thermoplastic membrane on many trailers and RV's
Better than original RV membrane.


----------



## RogerTherk

Ally Roofing Services
507 Rankin Circle North
Houston, Tx 77073


----------



## Sgrem

I bedlinered mine years ago....


----------



## Poppahobbs

*poppahobbs*

I used Channelview supply several years ago to replace a EDPM rubber Roof on our Allegro Motorhome. It was 6 years old at the time and was our first R.V. I was unaware how much the sun effected the rubber roof. I bought it from Lone Star R.V. and was not told anything about caring for the roof and just assumed it was built as an outside structure it would be O.K. outside. Well that didn't work out and now and ever since that roof replacement my R.V.'s have been stored inside. Channelview supply did a very good job at a fair price.


----------



## Txredfish

The other thing you might consider after replacing roof materail and caulking. Where caulking on edges or roof protrusions such A/C, antenna, vents, etc use Eternabond tape. You will never have worry about caulking coming up,cracking or leaking where Eternabond is used. The Eternabond can be placed right over caulking. Google Eternabond for info.


----------



## redexpress

Poppahobbs said:


> I used Channelview supply several years ago to replace a EDPM rubber Roof on our Allegro Motorhome. It was 6 years old at the time and was our first R.V. I was unaware how much the sun effected the rubber roof. I bought it from Lone Star R.V. and was not told anything about caring for the roof and just assumed it was built as an outside structure it would be O.K. outside. Well that didn't work out and now and ever since that roof replacement my R.V.'s have been stored inside. Channelview supply did a very good job at a fair price.


Channelview Supply is family owned and operated. Really good folks. I try to use them whenever I can.


----------



## mas360

Poppahobbs said:


> I used Channelview supply several years ago to replace a EDPM rubber Roof on our Allegro Motorhome. It was 6 years old at the time and was our first R.V. I was unaware how much the sun effected the rubber roof. I bought it from Lone Star R.V. and was not told anything about caring for the roof and just assumed it was built as an outside structure it would be O.K. outside. Well that didn't work out and now and ever since that roof replacement my R.V.'s have been stored inside. Channelview supply did a very good job at a fair price.


If stored outside the EPDM roof has to be re-coated with Liquid Rubber every 6 to 8 years. I don't understand why RV roof is not made out aluminum panels. My cheapie popup camper had aluminum top and it was 20 years old but still hold up just fine.


----------

